# Does anyone sell T-shirts with the gildan labels left on?



## Glenboy

Hey guys

Just wondering if anyone here sells there t-shirts without removing the original labels??

Ive been mulling this one over for a long time and it just doesnt seem right 

I am planning to invest in a heat press and vinyl cutter at some point but to start with was just gonna use a dropshipping printers to produce my garments so i can concentrate on the website and marketing strategy.

Both companies I have set up accounts with use Gildan blanks and neither remove these labels.....I'm worried these will look very unprofessional to my customers and want to know if this seems like a big deal to you guys or if loads of businesses are just selling their shirts with the manufacturer tags still in place?

I have the option of using continental clothing blanks that one of my printers can supply which do not have a branded neck label but obviously this puts the price up quite a bit using these so profits take a big hit.

In my opinion I would feel better using the better quality shirts and not having the tag issue making my brand look cheap.
I'm concerned that i may be over thinking this so i'm really after some personal opinions as to what you guys think?

In the future When I am getting a steady stream of sales i will be investing in equipment and printing myself so the profit margin will rise at this stage,
Also once i'm printing myself i will be adding screen printed neck labels but I'm only in the starting out stages at the moment so for now i have to just do the best i can till i get to my targets.

Thanks for taking the time to read this post and i hope you can share your opinion with me

Thanx


----------



## royster13

I would not worry about it.......Folks are more interested in your designs than brand of tees, labels, packages, trademarks, etc......


----------



## sandollar

Glen, I leave the label on. When my customers reorder and ask for the same brand all I need is to look at the label. If you sell quality shirts there should be no problem.


----------



## stevems7768

I don't remove the tags either. I think you'll find in time that the above posts are standard except for those who use their own label. I also give my customers an option for the quality of shirt and usually let them see and feel the difference in the different brands of shirts and let them decide.


----------



## headfirst

We provide fulfillment for a few brands that have us relabel everything, but they're using a higher end product than a gildan. Usually a gildan customer is shopping largely on price and a relabel just adds to the cost.


----------



## sddesigns

I also leave the tags in


----------



## Glenboy

Thanx for the comments guys

Very useful to have other peoples views on it


----------



## Fairy

We leave the tags on our shirts, I see no real reason to remove them.


----------



## GregStarz

Guess it depends on if you want your brand to look quality or not, if you don't replace with another label then why not just cut the Gildan ones out?


----------



## Glenboy

I use a drop shipping printers so the shirts go straight from the printer to my customers
I cant remove the tags myself because i don't even see the shirts.
Like i said in my previous post I am looking to eventually bring the printing in house and then i can do what i want with the blank shirts but for now while i'm outsourcing my print i don't handle the shirts and the printers don't offer the service to remove the tags.

From what i'm hearing its not that big of a deal selling them with Gildan tags so I think it is something that was bothering me more than it needed to

Thanks for all your comments


----------



## splathead

Glenboy said:


> From what i'm hearing its not that big of a deal selling them with Gildan tags so I think it is something that was bothering me more than it needed to


It's a big deal to me. I want repeat business. The best way to get that is to advertise your brand and not Gildan. Customers can get Gildans anywhere. But they can get Glenboy only from you.

Find a shirt supplier who will sew in your labels before they are shipped to your printer. They have them here in the U.S. Should have them there too.


----------



## stevems7768

Joe, that's a great idea and it sounds economical based on your cost specs but I think it depends on your customers and business model. We never know what size, color or quantity orders come through so we do not stock large a large inventory of blanks. 

I do think having our own label is something to look into....thanks for the referral


----------



## Glenboy

Joe that's exactly what i plan to do in future but Steve has summed it up for me, 
Im just starting out and have no idea what colours or sizes of blanks are gonna sell and funds are limited so at present its impossible for me to buy such a vast range of blanks and get them re-labelled

In an ideal world The shirts would have my logo inside the neck but that's just something im gonna have to work towards achieving.

Cheers


----------



## stevems7768

One thing we do on some garments is print our label/logo on the outside on the sleeve or under neck collar on back. These are mostly on shirts we donate or use as advertisements.

Labeling with a tag is still a better way to go if possible or you could have tags removed and print inside shirt on your press or dtg printer.


----------



## royster13

It is easy to put your name in shirts even with the existing labels.....Just use a small plastisol transfer......
Tagless Labels | Care Labels | Shirt Labels | Woven Labels | Clothing Labels | Custom Heat Transfers | Custom Labels for Clothing


----------



## idonaldson

I leave the label. If customer requests, (charge) I will heat press their label in. If they want the old one removed by me, (another Charge). On the shirts I design and sell, generally leave original labels in.


----------



## Glenboy

I know how labels can be put into shirts and I do plan to screen print into the neck when i get to the stage in my business where I invest in equipment but my problem was that i don't physically handle my t-shirts,
I use a drop shipping printers that dont offer re-labeling or de-tagging

My only options at the moment are to leave Gildan tags in or use a more expensive blank that has no tag.


----------



## jim55912

Are there regulations regarding shirt labels? Country of Origin, washing, sizes, etc?


----------



## splathead

jim55912 said:


> Are there regulations regarding shirt labels? Country of Origin, washing, sizes, etc?


Yes, in the left hand column of this page, under Resources, see the link for FTC Relabeling Info.


----------



## ericsson2416

Yup, we also leave labels in. It helps customers when reordering or to say they would like a different shirt next time. When customers are trying to choose what shirt to print on we have them go to their closet and find a shirt they like then we try to match it for them.


----------



## MudThumpin

I completely understand how you feel glenboy. We feel that leaving the gildan tag will look unprofessional as well. We are building a brand with our company and don't want a cheesy gildan tag on our shirts. Think of it this way, when you go into American eagle for example, do their graphic tees have gildan on the tag, no, it's American eagle. Lack of funds has put this on hold for us as well. But we will definitely be removing the original tag and putting our in.


----------



## tiw9

Some shirts we use have the brand printed inside at the neckline rather than a tag. Is there a way to easily remove that? We're not doing large quantities of shirts yet so a little extra work to help create a more professional image isn't a big deal. Besides, I have two 11-year-olds who need to work off $93 they ran up on their iphones. 

Tracy


----------



## splathead

tiw9 said:


> Some shirts we use have the brand printed inside at the neckline rather than a tag. Is there a way to easily remove that?


It's much harder work to replace printed labels. What shirts are they and we'll recommend alternative shirts with tags that can be more easily removed.


----------



## freebird1963

I cut the labels off most of my shirts. Can't stand the stupid things.
And I know alot of other people that do that too.


----------



## KristineH

For our apparel decoration side - where people come to our storefront to get shirts for their business or event - we leave whatever label is on the shirt. Much easier to repeat orders and we're not worried about branding there. 

For our online/retail businesses, we are concerned with branding so we will take out the labels and print our own.


----------



## tiw9

splathead said:


> What shirts are they and we'll recommend alternative shirts with tags that can be more easily removed.


They're the Port & Company PC54, 5.4 oz 100% cotton. We also use the Gildan 2000, but the Port shirts are less expensive, a little lighter weight, have a softer feel and held up better through washes. 

Thanks for your help.

Tracy


----------



## iwantsomething

This is a really great topic. I agree that if you go into a store the shirts will have their labels. But I looked at my own shirt collection. Any band t-shirt, most anime t-shirts, and a couple of novelty shirts I got from Walmart, all have the original t-shirt tag.


----------



## FulStory

KristineH said:


> For our apparel decoration side - where people come to our storefront to get shirts for their business or event - we leave whatever label is on the shirt. Much easier to repeat orders and we're not worried about branding there.
> 
> For our online/retail businesses, we are concerned with branding so we will take out the labels and print our own.


Hi all, can I know relabel all these well known brand will cause piracy problem?


----------



## kimura-mma

FulStory said:


> Hi all, can I know relabel all these well known brand will cause piracy problem?


No it doesn't cause a piracy problem.


----------



## alrozac

We also leave the tags on. Many people as for specific brands.


----------

